# Dualboot aus XP und linux wie am besten



## Fryman112 (20. August 2008)

Moin ich wollte mal fragen wie ich am besten ein dualboot aus XP und Linux mache um die vorteile von beiden zu nutzen da ja die betriebs systeme bei partitionen auf dei anderen nur lesenden zugriff haben aber ich will halt am besten trotzdem noch vollen zugriffb auf alles oder fast alles habenund nartürlich das linux desein


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

Du installierst Linux auf eine ext3 Partition. Dann nimmst du unter Windows XP das hier um die Linuxpartition für Zugriffe zu mounten:
Ext2 IFS For Windows

Und unter Linux das hier, um die NTFS-Partition auch beschreiben zu können:
NTFS-3G: Stable Read/Write NTFS Driver


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. August 2008)

zum ntfs-3g sei zu sagen das er sonderzeichen nicht mag und auf berechtigungen garnicht steht  (d.h. der ignoriert die, bzw. scheint die sogar tlw. zu verändern)


----------



## HeX (20. August 2008)

einfach geht es denk ich mal anders herum, das man zuerst windows installiert und dann linux, dennd a wird der bootmanger glaich automatisch entsprechend eingerichted.


----------



## Fryman112 (20. August 2008)

ich hab auch jetzt schon xp kann ich das denn dann einfach noch nachträglich raufziehn oder kann software wie z.B dann nicht funktioniren wie bei vista


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. August 2008)

wenn du xp schon installiert hast einfach die linux installation durchführen und in den bootloader in den masterbootrecord(mbr) eintragen lassen, dann sollte da xp und linux zu sehen sein, und auch beiden funktionieren. danach dann ntfs-3g und den ext treiber installieren und gut ist. (nicht vergessen als dateisystem für dein linux ext3 zu verwenden)


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Es empfiehlt sich zuerst XP zu installieren, dann ein Linux deiner Wahl. Die Linuxe wissen, dass sie oft mit Windowsen installiert werden. Umgekehrt nicht - und Windows überschreibt die Booteinträge die Grub gemacht hat, anstatt das Rücksicht darauf genommen wird.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. September 2008)

Ich würde Windows keinen Zugriff auf meine Linux-Partition geben, da Windows überall Thumbs.db und ähnlichen Müll hinterlässt, der dann auf Linux - wo die Dateien nicht ausgeblendet werden - nervt. Außerdem unterstützt Windows den intensiven Gebrauch von Benutzerrechen, den Linux hat, nicht. Von da her kann da auch was kaputt gehen.
Zugriff auf die Windows-Partitionen bieten die meisten Linux-Distributionen automatisch. Eigentlich muss man sich darum keine Gedanken machen. In beide Richtungen läuft alles so, wie es am besten ist.

PS: Es gibt ein Programm für Windows, das ext3 nur Lesen kann. Das würde ich mir für den Fall der Fälle laden. Halte ich für die optimale Lösung in der Richtung. Es heißt explore2fs.


----------

